# Solved: Warcraft III TFT Connection Problem



## cheaseeater (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been going on Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne for more than a year on the U.S. East battle.net server. The problem is: I can't connect to it anymore. I have a stable internet connection and everything. I am able to go on the U.S. West battle.net server, but every time I try to connect to the U.S. East server, it shows the message: Unable to connect to battle.net. I can't create a new account or anything on the U.S. East server. I think that my IP might be blocked because I connected to the U.S. East server with Hamachi running. Any ideas?


----------



## duska (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello!

I got the same problem but with European Servers. Anyone know what to do?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thread reopened at thread starter's request.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Trying to host?


----------



## cheaseeater (Dec 30, 2006)

No-

The problem I had a year ago or so was an "unable to connect to bnet."

I found out that the problem occurs when two people attempt to go on the same gateway (East, West, Asia, Europe) from the same IP using the same cdkey. My brother and I share a cdkey for LAN purposes, but when he attempts to go on bnet from my LAN, it freezes the cdkey from going on that gateway at all.

At least now the thread is really solved .


----------

